# POF



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

whos on there from here?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

really ?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

lol no


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

lack of responses shows you need to be aware of recent threads.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> whos on there from here?


 :lol:

A+


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

lol, just wait for the evening crowd to find this... thread will be 17 pages long by morning (unless I delete it  ).


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

POF is like the social hangout thread


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Oh dear god.... Might sub to this thread just to see how it all pans out AGAIN!!


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

I was on it for a week before deleting it because pure skanks were trying to get it on, only signed up for a laugh because my mates were on it!


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> lol, just wait for the evening crowd to find this... thread will be 17 pages long by morning (unless I delete it  ).


it'll drop off the board before page 3 or get deleted around page 7


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Dtlv74 said:


> lol, just wait for the evening crowd to find this... thread will be 17 pages long by morning (unless I delete it  ).


Well as long as you stay on the straight and narrow yourself tonight haha x


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

TS99 said:


> I was on it for a week before deleting it because pure skanks were trying to get it on, *only signed up for a laugh because my mates were on it!*


Yeah mate... and I signed up because I was looking for a fishing rod and got the wrong site


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

FU*K IT.....

I AM SIGNING UP FOR IT,

I am going to create a profile and put up on it my diet, my training, my goals, questions about what courses to try, the lot.

Hell its took up enough space on a BB forum, l feel revenge is due, the bastards !


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I wont sign up, my wife will probably find me and think I am cheating on her.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Milky said:


> FU*K IT.....
> 
> I AM SIGNING UP FOR IT,
> 
> ...


LOL POF broke Milky


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

2 important questions, wtf happened to today's short lived one?

And how could it be worse than det and ser's shower post


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> FU*K IT.....
> 
> I AM SIGNING UP FOR IT,
> 
> ...


you have just turned into a big killjoy mod cause you are on a diet......have a mars bar and cheer the **** up lol (and dont ban me you lairy cnut - i'm joking xx)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> you have just turned into a big killjoy mod cause you are on a diet......have a mars bar and cheer the **** up lol (and dont ban me you lairy cnut - i'm joking xx)


You know mate this is the thing, l cant post now without it being taken serious, l was actually attempting some humour...

Oh and have a week of for being lippy to a mod !


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> You know mate this is the thing, l cant post now without it being taken serious, l was actually attempting some humour...
> 
> Oh and have a week of for being lippy to a mod !


i dont need to blow sloke up any of your asses - this forum has the best mods and is the best moderated forum on the fuking net and i'm not even joking


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Big waste of time in my opinion


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

woooo the pof threads are lasting shorter and shorter lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Uriel said:


> i dont need to blow sloke up any of your asses - this forum has the best mods and is the best moderated forum on the fuking net and i'm not even joking


What is sloke? :lol:

I do agree with you handsome, not to mention very insightful, and smart.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Loveleelady - Where did pof tramps go?! Did I miss something


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Natty.Solider said:


> Loveleelady - Where did pof tramps go?! Did I miss something


lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Natty - if u pm Katy she can change ur username

Just saying :rolleye:


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Okay quite obvious I missed something :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Natty.Solider said:


> Loveleelady - Where did pof tramps go?! Did I miss something


solider id say us innocents would be better not knowing!!

theres some deviants around here lol

so hows all going in your pof world?

over last 2 days ive exchanged a few nice messages with a man who so far looks to be matching what im looking for - expect coffee date report within next 10 days

went bridal shopping for my sister today - she got her dress, pure stunning and totally different, we got my bridesmaid dress - gorgeous and different too, gonna lose another stone for it so the first fitting is october so loads of time joining another slimming club tomorrow

id like to have a suitable man to take to it


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

im getting fed up with it, i think my essays way to much lol..


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Kimball said:


> 2 important questions, wtf happened to today's short lived one?
> 
> And how could it be worse than det and ser's shower post


The short lived one looked to be going EXACTLY the same way as the long lived but ultimately doomed one deleted the night before... and If you think my thread with Ser was bad you should see some of my PM's :lol:



Uriel said:


> i dont need to blow sloke up any of your asses - this forum has the best mods and is the best moderated forum on the fuking net and i'm not even joking


lol, you never blow smoke anywhere Uriel so personally I take this as a huge compliment (even if it didn't include me :laugh. We do actually work hard behind the scenes (well some of the other mods do, I don't :lol: ) probably a lot more than people realise... is nice to get some recognition and appreciation.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> solider id say us innocents would be better not knowing!!
> 
> theres some deviants around here lol
> 
> ...


I think you have to PM me if you know whats going on, Im sat here all glazed over.. worked far too many hours today :stuart:

Im not on POF. I was a pof tramps imposter!

P.s. How olds the sister :wub:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> over last 2 days ive exchanged a few nice messages with a man who so far looks to be matching what im looking for


just what that might be makes me shudder

is he a vigin, ex choir boy. Not fussed about visiting his gf's home and happy with a tediously long courtship before hooking a thumb in some knicker elastic?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Milky said:


> FU*K IT.....
> 
> I AM SIGNING UP FOR IT,
> 
> ...


Well if you can do it so can I... will sign up later after I go for a run. The question is, troll profile or sort of genuine one... what do you guys think?



Magic Torch said:


> Well as long as you stay on the straight and narrow yourself tonight haha x


lol, odds aren't good to be honest mate :lol:


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> The question is, troll profile or sort of genuine one... what do you guys think?


Bit of both, allows you to browse while also possibly scoring.. assuming you can write something enough to attract.. which is my downfall.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

is it safe to come in and behave myself?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> is it safe to come in and behave myself?


i'd rather you didnt

behave your self lol


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

What is so taboo about pof threads? I know there was a really long one recently, but didn't read it.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm definently joining up, this is the most current pic i've got so i'm gonna use this one although i started my bulking cycle last week so i've added about 20lb since then


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Greenspin said:


> What is so taboo about pof threads? I know there was a really long one recently, but didn't read it.


It wasn't the subject it turned in to a continuation of the first thread so I deleted it.

If it stays on topic it's not an issue


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

TG123 said:


> I'm definently joining up, this is the most current pic i've got so i'm gonna use this one although i started my bulking cycle last week so i've added about 20lb since then


in a heartbeat


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> What is so taboo about pof threads? I know there was a really long one recently, but didn't read it.


people kept whipping their gear out :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Greenspin said:


> What is so taboo about pof threads? I know there was a really long one recently, but didn't read it.


people get flirty online every where - its not just test fuelled ukm...i was on a motorcycle forum for years and it was the same there....guys do the chatting up in life and girls get chased...some people seem flabergasted it happens on here - then you get the games...

here is some game...

scroates - go in all sh1t at it like in real life and get no where and flamed...

married guys go in an try to get a piece on the side, usually by offering serious advice but putting all others down.

Other forum women - get catty (even though they are on here for cock too and usually have had a few)

its all very lol


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Can we all keep posting the same comments over and over and over again about pof for the ones who have the memory of a goldfish so feel the need to fill these threads.

I've never been on there btw :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> people get flirty online every where - its not just test fuelled ukm...i was on a motorcycle forum for years and it was the same there....guys do the chatting up in life and girls get chased...some people seem flabergasted it happens on here - then you get the games...
> 
> here is some game...
> 
> ...


Which category do u come under - the carry forum women who love cock?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Uriel said:


> i'd rather you didnt
> 
> behave your self lol


i think I will have to....unfortunately lol

speaking of pof i was chatting to a lad (too young anyway) ages ago but only being friendly as he said he liked to train. Not that he did really he just ate a lot and done his biceps the odd time he did go to the gym. He had some real girly hair, im not a fan of a lot of these hairstyles only gay men use to have that they were alright for. Anyway he added me on facebook and every single one of his statuses involved him explaining him being a great guy, girls being slags and picking at other peoples relationships. I got bored of reading it so i deleted him, I didnt owe him anything...plus its only flipping facebook...he got the hump and text me last week crying about it and asking why. he whinged even more when i told him oops... i then got a txt the followi ng day after I gave him the 'yeah take care and good luck' line, asking if I would like to start again and go out sometime...he then got the hump because I said it was never on the cards anyway. I got a message from him two days ago on pof 'saying i wish i didnt ruin my chances with u xxxx' I ignored it obviously, and now he has just sent me another friend request on facebook.

Like seriously am i being horrible? Or is this guy really flipping annoying? AAnd why is he chasing me when i have been horrible to him. Isn't this a thing that girls do?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Which category do u come under - the carry forum women who love cock?


im a single man, bit flirty - love taking the pi55 and despite idiots like you assuming wrongly what you want - i have NEVER met and had sex with single woman postin on ukm at present


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Which category do u come under - the carry forum women who love cock?


there are forum women who love cock? :rolleye:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Natty.Solider said:


> I think you have to PM me if you know whats going on, Im sat here all glazed over.. worked far too many hours today :stuart:
> 
> Im not on POF. I was a pof tramps imposter!
> 
> P.s. How olds the sister :wub:


lol wierdo shes getting married so not available, he been asking her for 12 years and she always said no but finally gave in now to gettin married


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Uriel said:


> just what that might be makes me shudder
> 
> is he a vigin, ex choir boy. Not fussed about visiting his gf's home and happy with a tediously long courtship before hooking a thumb in some knicker elastic?


you know him too uriel?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Countryboy said:


> Bit of both, allows you to browse while also possibly scoring.. assuming you can write something enough to attract.. which is my downfall.


dont focus so much on what you write

its the pictures that count


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> lol wierdo shes getting married so not available, he been asking her for 12 years and she always said no but finally gave in now to gettin married


I thought id gamble on it being a bridesmaid dress and her being 21. Didnt pay off ... :blush:


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> dont focus so much on what you write
> 
> its the pictures that count


So really i should put pictures up of all the cars i own... as im not photogenic  might aswell make them think im rich instead of making them think im fit?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> you know him too uriel?


 you want to know my secret LL?

I dont know much about women

but i know men...inside out - upside down...every shape, type and abberation they come in.....i have worked, fought, trained,went to war, drank, lived with thousands of them over 45 years...i know how they tick, what they think, the meaning behind their words....you would die to know what i know about men :wink:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Countryboy said:


> So really i should put pictures up of all the cars i own... as im not photogenic  might aswell make them think im rich instead of making them think im fit?


total no no!

pictures of flash belongings says that you're so dull/unattractive you have to resort to them

sure u not that bad lukin - get some nice relaxed pictures of you smiling happy out and about


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> total no no!
> 
> pictures of flash belongings says that you're so dull/unattractive you have to resort to them
> 
> sure u not that bad lukin - get some nice relaxed pictures of you smiling happy out and about


i wouldnt say 2 rovers, a golf gti, n my volvo track car are flash lol my tool collections probabbly flasher!

Im normally the one taking pictures


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Uriel said:


> you want to know my secret LL?
> 
> I dont know much about women
> 
> but i know men...inside out - upside down...every shape, type and abberation they come in.....i have worked, fought, trained,went to war, drank, lived with thousands of them over 45 years...i know how they tick, what they think, the meaning behind their words....you would die to know what i know about men :wink:


alrite big lad spill the beans then


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> alrite big lad spill the beans then


no chance - man club is like roid club.......we have rules..

1st rule? Yiu dont talk about man club:lol: (unless you are a whiney little bitch)


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> i dont need to blow sloke up any of your asses - this forum has the best mods and is the best moderated forum on the fuking net and i'm not even joking


wow,your a member of every forum there is on the internet?even the knitting ones?backgammon?gardening? i bet your front room is like nasa,just banks of screens with forums on them all :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Kaywoodham said:


> i think I will have to....unfortunately lol
> 
> speaking of pof i was chatting to a lad (too young anyway) ages ago but only being friendly as he said he liked to train. Not that he did really he just ate a lot and done his biceps the odd time he did go to the gym. He had some real girly hair, im not a fan of a lot of these hairstyles only gay men use to have that they were alright for. Anyway he added me on facebook and every single one of his statuses involved him explaining him being a great guy, girls being slags and picking at other peoples relationships. I got bored of reading it so i deleted him, I didnt owe him anything...plus its only flipping facebook...he got the hump and text me last week crying about it and asking why. he whinged even more when i told him oops... i then got a txt the followi ng day after I gave him the 'yeah take care and good luck' line, asking if I would like to start again and go out sometime...he then got the hump because I said it was never on the cards anyway. I got a message from him two days ago on pof 'saying i wish i didnt ruin my chances with u xxxx' I ignored it obviously, and now he has just sent me another friend request on facebook.
> 
> Like seriously am i being horrible? Or is this guy really flipping annoying? AAnd why is he chasing me when i have been horrible to him. Isn't this a thing that girls do?





weeman said:


> wow,your a member of every forum there is on the internet?even the knitting ones?backgammon?gardening? i bet your front room is like nasa,just banks of screens with forums on them all :lol:


 :lol:

Wow, now that was funny.

So Uriel have you learned the patch quilt yet?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Uriel said:


> no chance - man club is like roid club.......we have rules..
> 
> 1st rule? Yiu dont talk about man club:lol: (unless you are a whiney little bitch)


ha ha uriel dont be at it! theres nothin mysterious about men so dont be trying to make out u know somethin i dont lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> wow,your a member of every forum there is on the internet?even the knitting ones?backgammon?gardening? i bet your front room is like nasa,just banks of screens with forums on them all :lol:


awe bri - you sore because TM has the ****e olol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> ha ha uriel dont be at it! theres nothin mysterious about men so dont be trying to make out u know somethin i dont lol


i do know more - touch their cocks and they are putty in you hand lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Uriel said:


> i do know more - touch their cocks and they are putty in you hand lol


ooo i see, i thought you were straight?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> ooo i see, i thought you were straight?


its only gay if you get pregnant lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> awe bri - you sore because TM has the ****e olol


 :lol: steady john,you know you wanna be there but are a bit bitter about not getting on with most of them


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

pof is a site i have never went on,its always seemed like too much hard work to me?maybe i'm wrong?


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

weeman said:


> pof is a site i have never went on,its always seemed like too much hard work to me?maybe i'm wrong?


weeman its not a job site its a dating one


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> :lol: steady john,you know you wanna be there but are a bit bitter about not getting on with most of them


i should have put the (obvious caveat) in the post the "i have ever used"(of the forums) - i though it would be obvious but you have your cheap shot mate as a TM mod lol lol lol

mate ? bitter - you couldnt beg me back - 5 journals, 6 regular posters and a collection or sychophantic clowns (as well as a few good lads dont get me wrong) - i'm not bitter mate - i love it on ukm


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

hackskii said:


> I wont sign up, my wife will probably find me and think I am cheating on her.


if she found you on it, you'd have to wonder why she was on it in the first place lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> im a single man, bit flirty - love taking the pi55 and despite idiots like you assuming wrongly what you want - i have NEVER met and had sex with single woman postin on ukm at present


Meeeoww girlfriend, u love taking the pi55 (your words) - apparently u don't like it back, apparently my taking the pi55 is assuming wrongly what you want as opposed to actually just taking the pi55. I apologise if I have offended, flower!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Meeeoww girlfriend, u love taking the pi55 (your words) - apparently u don't like it back, apparently my taking the pi55 is assuming wrongly what you want as opposed to actually just taking the pi55. I apologise if I have offended, flower!


why get your knickers in a twist? i'm not offended mate - you just do the same post over and over to me with a wee whistling smiley??? change the record bro

you have insinuated the same thing about a dozen times so it looks less like humour and more like a dig or a belief held after a while and gets treated by me as such


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> why get your knickers in a twist? i'm not offended mate - you just do the same post over and over to me with a wee whistling smiley??? change the record bro


Lol my knickers are as straight as they can be mate, what is this same post u are harping on about??


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

ooooooooooo ladies play nice now


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol my knickers are as straight as they can be mate, what is this same post u are harping on about??


you either know or you should have a bit of a think fatty


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Loveleelady said:


> weeman its not a job site its a dating one


'dating' site that very much has the reputation for nsa sex site tho,lets not beat about the bush its the most common reason members will have joined up for 



Uriel said:


> i should have put the (obvious caveat) in the post the "i have ever used"(of the forums) - i though it would be obvious but you have your cheap shot mate as a TM mod lol lol lol
> 
> mate ? bitter - you couldnt beg me back - 5 journals, 6 regular posters and a collection or sychophantic clowns (as well as a few good lads dont get me wrong) - i'm not bitter mate - i love it on ukm


oooft john you need some filler for that chip on the shoulder? i made a gag over a slip in your sentence,ffs mate calm down,i know you have a problem with us over there,no need to take everything as an attack,would have thought you know me far better than that by now,i am still same weeman regardless wether i mod there ie opinionated,knowledgable,fair (and kinda good looking with awesome guns :lol: )

last line in your post bascally sums this place up too,guess thats prob why i only post there and here,unlike you i am not a member of the humbers owners forum,stamp collecting forum etc etc (that was another gag based on your slip before you go bush thinking its a dig btw  )


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> pof is a site i have never went on,its always seemed like too much hard work to me?maybe i'm wrong?


its been a case of 20 pms for a date with sex if thats hard work mate - dont get a job


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> its been a case of 20 pms for a date with sex if thats hard work mate - dont get a job


thats a shift mate!! i prefer the sites where its established inside 2-3 messages,less if poss pmsl


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> oooft john you need some filler for that chip on the shoulder? i made a gag over a slip in your sentence,ffs mate calm down,i know you have a problem with us over there,no need to take everything as an attack,would have thought you know me far better than that by now,i am still same weeman regardless wether i mod there ie opinionated,knowledgable,fair (and kinda good looking with awesome guns :lol: )
> 
> last line in your post bascally sums this place up too,guess thats prob why i only post there and here,unlike you i am not a member of the humbers owners forum,stamp collecting forum etc etc (that was another gag based on your slip before you go bush thinking its a dig btw  )


tats the same mistake you lot on tm made about me though bri.....big bear banned me for things that get said day in day out and you fuking know there was more to it than that so dont pull my cock unless you want spunk on your chin bro


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> you either know or you should have a bit of a think fatty


That last post was an honest jibe all in good intentions - was nothing to do with what u r getting offended about like the one that I apologised about and removed the post before. That to my knowledge was the last time, but clearly it still sticks in your craw a bit, so I will leave the banter out in this or any other similar threads.

Peace


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sy. said:


> I sign up as a girl and chat up lads I know..
> 
> Joking.... :whistling:


id shag u


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> That last post was an honest jibe all in good intentions - was nothing to do with what u r getting offended about like the one that I apologised about and removed the post before. That to my knowledge was the last time, but clearly it still sticks in your craw a bit, so I will leave the banter out in this or any other similar threads.
> 
> Peace


i like the banter - but the landscape has to shift mate or it drops out of being banter - i will spell it out in a pm if its escaping u


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> tats the same mistake you lot on tm made about me though bri.....big bear banned me for things that get said day in day out and you fuking know there was more to it than that so dont pull my cock unless you want spunk on your chin bro


i was on one of my board abscences when that happened to you,i dont know all the details but gather you p1ssed bear of with something you said and got banned,still to this day dont know the exact details so in all honesty i actually dont know if there was more to it than that,was going thru my own sh1t at the time and by time i got back all the drama was done,pm me about it if you like as its prob taking things off tangent here.

as for getting spunk on my chin,see thats what am talking about,havent even had to pm you and your offering it on a plate,thats what i mean by 20 pm's being too much like hard work,you slag :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Leigh L said:


> bloody hell, you put a lot of effort in for me then lol


i never spoke to you on pof?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> i was on one of my board abscences when that happened to you,i dont know all the details but gather you p1ssed bear of with something you said and got banned,still to this day dont know the exact details so in all honesty i actually dont know if there was more to it than that,was going thru my own sh1t at the time and by time i got back all the drama was done,pm me about it if you like as its prob taking things off tangent here.
> 
> as for getting spunk on my chin,see thats what am talking about,havent even had to pm you and your offering it on a plate,thats what i mean by 20 pm's being too much like hard work,you slag :lol:


fair enough bri - i've always like you and i've bigged upped you on here plenty in your absence - you are a great bb'er and an honest guy


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Leigh L said:


> no,PM's on here, etc. I'm generally talking messages, though we didn't get it 'on', before anyone jumps on that


like - everyone needs a read of this ffs


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> fair enough bri - i've always like you and i've bigged upped you on here plenty in your absence - you are a great bb'er and an honest guy


and i have fkn impressive guns mate.

ffs mate,how many times,my ego needs pandered to constantly you know.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Uriel said:


> like - everyone needs a read of this ffs


how come u sounding so stroppy the night uriel?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> and i have fkn impressive guns mate.
> 
> ffs mate,how many times,my ego needs pandered to constantly you know.


dont fuking push it ginger bollox


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> how come u sounding so stroppy the night uriel?


i'm dealing with less than friendly banter?? i'm actually happy as larry, calm cool and collected x


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Uriel said:


> i'm dealing with less than friendly banter?? i'm actually happy as larry, calm cool and collected x


ah get a wee early nite - it'll all be better in the morning


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

anyway on a more serious matter,anyone know a good drug protocol that will increase odds of success on POF?

Personally i am thinking boat load of test (for rampant sex drive) mace (to startle them upon meeting) rohypnol/ghb (to render them immobile) the peptide SSGT (Super Strong Gaffer Tape).

If anyone cares to try that particular protocol out could they get back to me and let me know how they get past the involvement of police at the end,i think its the key part of it being a success.

thoughts??


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> ah get a wee early nite - it'll all be better in the morning


ll with all due respect - as a grown man - i'll decide when to go to bed - go tuck in scooby if you are feeling maternal


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> anyway on a more serious matter,anyone know a good drug protocol that will increase odds of success on POF?
> 
> Personally i am thinking boat load of test (for rampant sex drive) mace (to startle them upon meeting) rohypnol/ghb (to render them immobile) the peptide SSGT (Super Strong Gaffer Tape).
> 
> ...


you should inject you cock with rat poison......not a great sexual perfomance enhancer but one less carrot cock on gods green earth


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

woah im so glad this isnt my argument tonight

but leave uncle uriel alone u fvckers lmaooooo


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> you should inject you cock with rat poison......not a great sexual perfomance enhancer but one less carrot cock on gods green earth


i already consume it on a week on week off rota,its actually worked wonders and gave me the missing inch back due to gunt reduction :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Uriel said:


> ll with all due respect - as a grown man - i'll decide when to go to bed - go tuck in scooby if you are feeling maternal


lmao dont forget your hot water bottle


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> lmao dont forget your hot water bottle


nobber :laugh:


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Uriel said:


> Other forum women - get catty (even though they are on here for cock too and usually have had a few)
> 
> its all very lol


I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and assume this wasn't aimed at me as:

a) I didn't get catty about the flirting and innuendo (I just felt the level it was taken to, by several people, was inappropriate). I stated my opinion, politely, as I usually do.

B) I'm not here for cock

c) I haven't had any from here

I removed the other posts, as you didn't like them being on here but so far you've left them quoted lol.

I didn't mind posting them because I have nothing to hide, nor have I done anything to be ashamed of.

I'm not going say anything further about this so the thread doesn't need to be pulled.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm a little freaked out by the many faces of this man...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

What makes people think them pics will help them pull?


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

One thing I noticed abut these threads.

Kay never charges her phone


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> One thing I noticed abut these threads.
> 
> Kay never charges her phone


Don't get it?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Battery life


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Dammit, my money was on this thread having ten pages by morning, and at 3am it's still only on 8.... unless some people get busy POFing and sharing fast am gonna lose another 50p bet to each of the other mods!


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm a little freaked out by the many faces of this man...
> 
> View attachment 88473


You have POF? looking at your profile pic you look like you dont need it!

just saying not hitting!

haha


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Leigh L said:


> I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and assume this wasn't aimed at me as:
> 
> a) I didn't get catty about the flirting and innuendo (I just felt the level it was taken to, by several people, was inappropriate). I stated my opinion, politely, as I usually do.
> 
> ...


leigh - it was not directed at anyone in particular, but a) the "cattyness" is a subjective matter of opinion and can be quite subtle but no less present and in my opinion you have been a bit catty. i notice however you are adept at a later edit removal to clean up your slips (after they have had their intended impact)

B) no woman admits it so we will leave it hanging lol though you have flirted quite openly on ukm since being a member IMO too so get off the high horse

c) irrelevent - you might in time lol

The fact of the matter is i KNOW plenty of female members on here have had sex with members, its not a guess or speculation and they are often quite vocal about flirting - thats whats lol to me and i will leave it there....

For the record - i dont see a problem outwith the petty jealousy it causes

oh and i never deleted the remarks you requested as i had gone to bed lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm on it but only due to someone using a pic of me and my name to make a fake account. Always kinda wondered if they pulled using me as their avi


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RACK said:


> I'm on it but only due to someone using a pic of me and my name to make a fake account. Always kinda wondered if they pulled using me as their avi


yeah ok rack - we believe you lol - your bird reads ukm, got you loud and clear:lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It was my ex's mate who found the profile (b1tch she's always stirinn sh1t!) I got an earful for it. I don't even know how to log on the site lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RACK said:


> It was my ex's mate who found the profile (b1tch she's always stirinn sh1t!) I got an earful for it. I don't even know how to log on the site lol


uh hu, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

TS99 said:


> You have POF? looking at your profile pic you look like you dont need it!
> 
> just saying not hitting!
> 
> haha


I have a very big willy  haha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Kaywoodham said:


> I have a very big willy  haha


But do you send pics of said big willy straight away?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

RACK said:


> It was my ex's mate who found the profile (b1tch she's always stirinn sh1t!) I got an earful for it. I don't even know how to log on the site lol


U been looking for me haven't u rack  lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

RACK said:


> But do you send pics of said big willy straight away?


Nooo got to leave a little mystery at first... I send my boobs instead straight away lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Given up on POF, too much headfvck and messing around for my liking, don't think I'll be using it again tbh


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Kaywoodham said:


> Nooo got to leave a little mystery at first... I send my boobs instead straight away lol


Ditto, I've got nipples like chocolate buttons so they always cause excitement


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Given up on POF, too much headfvck and messing around for my liking, don't think I'll be using it again tbh


Errmmm don't u still love your ex mrs anyway? Pof was never going to work for u like that, specially having the odd rub with her still aswell lmao and u can't date girls when u love someone else, I'm sure it would be you who ended up the headfuk... Lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> One thing I noticed abut these threads.
> 
> Kay never charges her phone


 It goes quickly though.. It vibrates alot


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Same thread same old faces in it lol.. love it..


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Errmmm don't u still love your ex mrs anyway? Pof was never going to work for u like that, specially having the odd rub with her still aswell lmao and u can't date girls when u love someone else, I'm sure it would be you who ended up the headfuk... Lol


Yep that's true! Fvcking ex, can't live with her, don't want to live without her :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Is this guy trying to wind me up? He's messaged me more then twice aswell saying the same **** or does he truly think he's so hot I will get desperate and crumble?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

You didn't answer his question. You dirty?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I've answered him before I'm not answering the boring bastard again


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

And this guy is he honestly straight? I mean Like to me this is just feminine and what's with the stars? Has he coloured them in with a highlighter do u think?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

It's Ibiza, you're allowed to look a cvnt


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i was chatting to a lady at the party the other night an dading sites came up..i couldnt believe some of the guys that wrote to her lol....

i am a rank amateur - she had loads of addresses sent and just - "turn up at 8 for sex"

lol....my banter and chit chat must have looked [email protected] lol

I never asked if she took them up - sha had a face like a scepled @rse


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Uriel said:


> i was chatting to a lady at the party the other night an dading sites came up..i couldnt believe some of the guys that wrote to her lol....
> 
> i am a rank amateur - she had loads of addresses sent and just - "turn up at 8 for sex"
> 
> ...


Wow I've never had addresses sent... Maybe I should put it on my profile 'please include address' lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok so the guy I was meant to have a date with Sunday has just messaged me and reckoned his phone weren't working when I know he's been on whatsapp. Does he think I was born yesterday lol


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Uriel said:


> leigh - it was not directed at anyone in particular, but a) the "cattyness" is a subjective matter of opinion and can be quite subtle but no less present and in my opinion you have been a bit catty. i notice however you are adept at a later edit removal to clean up your slips (after they have had their intended impact)
> 
> B) no woman admits it so we will leave it hanging lol though you have flirted quite openly on ukm since being a member IMO too so get off the high horse
> 
> ...


Haha Ok, back from the school run ...

I don't want to wreck another PoF thread so Uriel, if you want to take this further on here, start a new thread or head to a willing victim's journal and give me a ring

You say it wasn't directed at me - Experience tells me otherwise. yes I bit this time because I'm bored of your snipes here and there, which I try to ignore.

Example:



Uriel said:


> I was going to say joing ukm.....then start a journal.......but that would be crass lol


a)Cattyness: rubbish. Ask the mods if I was out of line on what I've said previously. You can throw in your 'IMO' ... whatever. Yes, I edit but at past 1.00am typing posts of that length on an android phone (as you know I do), it needs cleaning up afterwards. And Oh, Look ... You edited the post that you pointed out my need for editing in:lol:

B) :lol: You know EXACTLY WHY this is not the case with me:lol: Funny ... so funny. Continuing on, I don't care what other women admit to but you said all women. I'm not. I'd guess Ruta and Keeks didn't join for that, and countless others. Sweeping generalisations showing poor attitude to women. Flirting? So what? That means what exactly? You flirt with every single woman - It does not, however, mean that you've slept with them or that that's the reason you're on the board and the same goes for me. If men can do it, so can women - According to you on so many other posts.

c) Not irrelevant at all. In fact, to us, it was directly relevant and you know it.

Yes, you know women who've slept with members. And? Many people meet their partners through work. It doesn't mean they only got a job to get laid. This is just another place where people meet and talk. It's going to happen, sometimes.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Can I carry on with my rediculous flirting then in the hope I bump into all these men? Lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Leigh L said:


> Haha Ok, back from the school run ...
> 
> I don't want to wreck another PoF thread so Uriel, if you want to take this further on here, start a new thread or head to a willing victim's journal and give me a ring
> 
> ...


i cant even be bothered reading this - the "too many" laughs tell me all i need to know about the state of mind of the poster lol

i've had a few messages from people seeing straight through you leigh L and why you are narked at me.........chuck in your knickers and some soap if you want to do your dirty laundry in public but leave me out - you are on ignore


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Uriel said:


> i cant even be bothered reading this - the "too many" laughs tell me all i need to know about the state of mind of the poster lol


She's busy laughing at you.

I've had messages too, about you, for a while now so no big deal.

I'm narked at you because I'm fed up with your subtle bullying - Saying things on here that are related to what you're doing/saying behind the scenes.

Added:Likewise you too are now on ignore - Just wish I'd done it sooner.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh dear what have I started?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> Oh dear what have I started?


a priotein company?

is it a quiz?

lmfao


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> Oh dear what have I started?


How are u whey man?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Uriel said:


> a priotein company?
> 
> is it a quiz?
> 
> lmfao


ha ha


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> How are u whey man?


I am good Kay , yourself?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> I am good Kay , yourself?


Great just making some late breakfast  although I bought a protein drink to make a change from the usual whey in the morning and I can't flipping open it. Fuming lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Great just making some late breakfast  although I bought a protein drink to make a change from the usual whey in the morning and I can't flipping open it. Fuming lol


weak cnut X


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> weak cnut X


It's more the lid is too big for my hand lmao x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> It's more the lid is too big for my hand lmao x


you would be fcuked with me then...

i tighten all my big lids soo tight lol X


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> you would be fcuked with me then...
> 
> i tighten all my big lids soo tight lol X


That's just mean. It hurts my hands don't make life harder for me please flinty lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> weak cnut X


i can help strengthen it with a lenghthy push pull routine pmsl


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

and a quick spin class followed by some bag work lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

U will have to show me lmao


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> U will have to show me lmao


a deeply personal 1 on 1 training session can be arranged lol

set aside a good 4 minutes - i really need to train lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> a deeply personal 1 on 1 training session can be arranged lol
> 
> set aside a good 4 minutes - i really need to train lol


My spider senses tell me danger could be coming around the corner lol...


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ooooo u kinky bugger  il have to fit u around the others lmao


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ooooo u kinky bugger  il have to fit u around the others lmao


Kay email me pics please... i might come train you myself (MIGHT) lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Kay email me pics please... i might come train you myself (MIGHT) lol


Ohhhh so nowwww you're interested lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ohhhh so nowwww you're interested lol


No i said MIGHT... for all i know if your c0ck os bigger than mine, (which i suspevct it is) then we will have to have a pork duel just to see if i can stand to be around you long enough for a session pmsl !!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ooooo u kinky bugger  il have to fit u around the others lmao


no problem - let all the kids annoy you before i sort you out


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> No i said MIGHT... for all i know if your c0ck os bigger than mine, (which i suspevct it is) then we will have to have a pork duel just to see if i can stand to be around you long enough for a session pmsl !!


Mine will win il watch a load of porn and rub myself loads beforehand ... Be much bigger and harder than your pork!


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah POF is a right laugh if you want to hook up with girls / guys (whatever your preference


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Mine will win il watch a load of porn and rub myself loads beforehand ... Be much bigger and harder than your pork!


ok you win !!! im out lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> ok you win !!! im out lol


Flinty you aren't meant to give up that easy... I needed you to be my other session to fit uriel around... I lied before lol


----------



## n1ckage (Apr 17, 2012)

Uriel said:


> and a quick spin class followed by some bag work lol


fcuking hell...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Kaywoodham said:


> Mine will win il watch a load of porn and rub myself loads beforehand ... Be much bigger and harder than your pork!


dear lord.

goes off to ruin ser due to that comment.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

weeman said:


> dear lord.
> 
> goes off to ruin ser due to that comment.


I'm sure there's more material than that you can use lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> dear lord.
> 
> goes off to ruin ser due to that comment.


yeah - rub it in cnuto - i've left both my hands looking like a plasterers transit floor


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Uriel said:


> yeah - rub it in cnuto - i've left both my hands looking like a plasterers transit floor


Jesus Christ, pmsl


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Uriel said:


> yeah - rub it in cnuto - i've left both my hands looking like a plasterers transit floor


Lmao!!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

No matter how down you feel, Uncle Uriel gives you a lift, lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm sure there's more material than that you can use lol


pmsl true,but i am trying to keep my hormones under control as we have a monumental amount of sordidness coming this weekend and pacing myself in the run up is not something i am good at doing :lol: turning up at a sex party with us both sporting third degree burns on our bits would not bode well for the duration :lol:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> dear lord.
> 
> goes off to ruin ser due to that comment.


Mate where you been! You missed the last thread it was epic! Your presence was much needed although it would have been locked sooner with you on board lol, these newbies dont know what they are in for with you, introduce yourself pmsl!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

PatWelsh said:


> Mate where you been! You missed the last thread it was epic! Your presence was much needed although it would have been locked sooner with you on board lol, these newbies dont know what they are in for with you, introduce yourself pmsl!


lol i know i was in the thread just as it got shut down lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PatWelsh said:


> Mate where you been! You missed the last thread it was epic! Your presence was much needed although it would have been locked sooner with you on board lol, these newbies dont know what they are in for with you, introduce yourself pmsl!


Where have you been pat he was in on the last bit of the thread lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

weeman said:


> pmsl true,but i am trying to keep my hormones under control as we have a monumental amount of sordidness coming this weekend and pacing myself in the run up is not something i am good at doing :lol: turning up at a sex party with us both sporting third degree burns on our bits would not bode well for the duration :lol:


Best not come on here then til after the weekend, the dirtiness only gets worse throughout the day. Yannys already talking to me about his balls the size of raisins, uriel let it slip he ripped my catsuit and wants me to touch him using detached dolls hands... Getting steamy lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Weeman is here................... sh1t's got real!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Kaywoodham said:


> Best not come on here then til after the weekend, the dirtiness only gets worse throughout the day. Yannys already talking to me about his balls the size of raisins, uriel let it slip he ripped my catsuit and wants me to touch him using detached dolls hands... Getting steamy lol


lol i am my own worst enemy when it comes to this.

i am trying to resist replying in my usual manner as the thread would end up in the adult lounge inside 3 posts pmsl

must resist.

must resist.

(puts fingers in his ears singing lalalalalalalalala)


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> lol i know i was in the thread just as it got shut down lol


No wonder then it was shut down haha. I have a feeling this one will the way of the dodo too lol!!


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> Where have you been pat he was in on the last bit of the thread lol


I had a heavy weekend out and missed it all by the looks of it!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

RACK said:


> Weeman is here................... sh1t's got real!


am trying to be good,i really am.

squeak


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

weeman said:


> lol i am my own worst enemy when it comes to this.
> 
> i am trying to resist replying in my usual manner as the thread would end up in the adult lounge inside 3 posts pmsl
> 
> ...


Fixed!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

weeman said:


> am trying to be good,i really am.
> 
> squeak


Ditto, i'm biting my own lip and about to break my fingers so I can't type lol


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

The last thread didnt even make the adult lounge it was a straight up deletion lol. Weeman what did you do? Lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

RACK said:


> Fixed!


That's more like it! Lmao


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

horsetail buttplug already in their,cant fit fingers as well i am still a novice on the stretching front :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

50% reading that post will think hahaha he joking.

the rest of the place knows its firmly wedged pmsl


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

weeman said:


> 50% reading that post will think hahaha he joking.
> 
> the rest of the place knows its firmly wedged pmsl


"Gaping" is where it's at mate!

Gimme a kitkat or go home haha

ps, kitkat is 4 fingers incase some are wondering


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I love a good old kitkat


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Kaywoodham said:


> I love a good old kitkat


slaps self in face.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> I love a good old kitkat


What do you think of a finger of fudge Kay?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Why u offering yanny?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Why u offering yanny?


Ermmm, maybe, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Ermmm, maybe, lol


Haha there u go!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fcuk the chocolate bars what do you think to a marrow katy ???


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> fcuk the chocolate bars what do you think to a marrow katy ???


Do u mean Kay lol yeah marrow sounds good actually, 2 though please


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

What about some Greek salami?


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

she'll be looser than a nun on the sabbath at this rate!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Kay has had more meat hit her face than fatstuffs fcukin chin at a BBQ pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Kay has had more meat hit her face than fatstuffs fcukin chin at a BBQ pmsl


I'm watching u slim


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Do u mean Kay lol yeah marrow sounds good actually, 2 though please


with an organic butternut squash as back up


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Lmao u are all aware I'm probably so bad mouthed because im completely and utterly sexually deprived don't u? Lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Kaywoodham said:


> Lmao u are all aware I'm probably so bad mouthed because im completely and utterly sexually deprived don't u? Lol


I bet you're sat there laughing your head off with all the puppies you have sat up beggin for a treat hahaha


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I see no puppies. Believe it or not no1 tries to secretly stalk me behind the scenes lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> I see no puppies. Believe it or not no1 tries to secretly stalk me behind the scenes lol


Come on dont fcukin lie. even though i know i dont i guarantee you will have had some sniffers trying you behind the scenes lol..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

I almost respected you kay until you fibbed tut tut tut x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Lol no1 secretly stalks me at all. Added a couple guys on fb which was openly discussed on here, it was openly discussed solider repped me his number, speak to kimball, ewen, yanny and uriel which came about swapping emails speaking on here openly - nothing secret at all actually flinty  I get a few compliments in reps all of which are nice and clean and that's it. So there


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Lol no1 secretly stalks me at all. Added a couple guys on fb which was openly discussed on here, it was openly discussed solider repped me his number, speak to kimball, ewen, yanny and uriel which came about swapping emails speaking on here openly - nothing secret at all actually flinty  I get a few compliments in reps all of which are nice and clean and that's it. So there


Yawn


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Yawn


Stop being so miserable with me I'm not that bad u know lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Stop being so miserable with me I'm not that bad u know lol


You mistake my humour chick and my intelligence obviously lol x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> You mistake my humour chick and my intelligence obviously lol x


U also mistake mine... I would call u a cnut but u might think I'm being serious lol


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> U also mistake mine... I would call u a cnut but u might think I'm being serious lol


I thought Scooby was lurking around you all the time like some kind of electric sexual predator?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Bashy said:


> I thought Scooby was lurking around you all the time like some kind of electric sexual predator?


He's always looking at my profile lol but other than that it's openly done on here lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> U also mistake mine... I would call u a cnut but u might think I'm being serious lol


You see thats were you mistake me agai . as i dont take anyone or anything on here serious lol.. until ive met them or had a connection then its all just words and text to me. so call away i really dont mind


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Why is this 15 pages deep can someone fill me in please


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Breda said:


> Why is this 15 pages deep can someone fill me in please


took words outta my mouth


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Breda said:


> Why is this 15 pages deep can someone fill me in please


Sub - you'll get the gist lol - you got your phone back? Xx


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Breda said:


> Why is this 15 pages deep can someone fill me in please


Mostly for that reason..........


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Magic Torch said:


> Mostly for that reason..........


i thought i was the only one who saw the sssssseeeeexxxuuual inuendo


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RXQueenie:3283253 said:


> Sub - you'll get the gist lol - you got your phone back? Xx


Yep and to my surprise you hadn't even messaged me lol xx



Magic [URL=Torch:3283255]Torch:3283255[/URL] said:


> Mostly for that reason..........


Well that makes perfect sense lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> Yep and to my surprise you hadn't even messaged me lol xx
> 
> Well that makes perfect sense lol


Hey chocolate bear nice to see you lol. now you can join the puppies and try getting on the teet too lol x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> You see thats were you mistake me agai . as i dont take anyone or anything on here serious lol.. until ive met them or had a connection then its all just words and text to me. so call away i really dont mind


Cnut lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Breda said:


> Yep and to my surprise you hadn't even messaged me lol xx
> 
> Well that makes perfect sense lol


Sorted  xx


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Breda said:


> Yep and to my surprise you hadn't even messaged me lol xx
> 
> Well that makes perfect sense lol


chances are it'll be deleted by the time you've got the kleenex out and whipped your boxers off

you're better off going straight to pornhub


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

TG123 said:


> chances are it'll be deleted by the time you've got the kleenex out and whipped your boxers off
> 
> you're better off going straight to pornhub


Or fabswingers xx


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Or fabswingers xx


Oi bitch you left me hanging to go train now your here ffs x


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

TG123 said:


> chances are it'll be deleted by the time you've got the kleenex out and whipped your boxers off
> 
> you're better off going straight to pornhub


TG your becoming one of my favourite UKM'ers lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> Oi bitch you left me hanging to go train now your here ffs x


I got distracted - i really am going to train now!!! Lol xxx


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> TG your becoming one of my favourite UKM'ers lol


who's about to be banned :whistling:


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Kay has had more meat hit her face than fatstuffs fcukin chin at a BBQ pmsl


Your anecdotes are top drawer haha

Ps I love kit kats myself now..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> I got distracted - i really am going to train now!!! Lol xxx


No thats it now im in a strop x


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

You should try facebook

Just look for a birds relationship status thats gone from 'in a relationship' to 'single' recently

msg them

profit?

alternatively if you are a bird just look for any male at any given time...

profit!


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

TG123 said:


> who's about to be banned :whistling:


but whiyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Your anecdotes are top drawer haha
> 
> Ps I love kit kats myself now..


4 fingered ones? You dirty scoundrel xx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> No thats it now im in a strop x


Don't be xx I will make it up to u sweet pea xx


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> but whiyyyyyyyyyyyyy


for a post i just made on another thread


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> 4 fingered ones? You dirty scoundrel xx


No big chunky ones in the mouth haha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> 4 fingered ones? You dirty scoundrel xx


What goods a kit kat to you babe. you need a fcukin boxing glove on to fill yours lmfao xx


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

TG123 said:


> for a post i just made on another thread


wat srs? watcha say?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Don't be xx I will make it up to u sweet pea xx


Phone sex later or no deal xx


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Phone sex later or no deal xx


sex with a phone? thats plain wrong! i mean how do u even... u no wat forget it


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

plenty of fanny?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

When r u off on hols gorgeous george?


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> When r u off on hols gorgeous george?


17th soo a week, counting the hours lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> 17th soo a week, counting the hours lol


Have u booked in your tan lol


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> but whiyyyyyyyyyyyyy


i sent kay a private message asking her to marry me, i told her if she said yes benefits of marriage to me would included an iphone4s with a paid 12 month contract, free bottles of WKD blue whenever she wanted and a water damaged dvd boxset of friends that i've had in my garage for 3 years, she said no and reported me :crying:


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Have u booked in your tan lol


no guna do it soon tho and i hope u aint laffing at me getting a tan, im just that masculine lol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

wondering how long it will take for this to turn into a I want to bang kay thread:whistling:


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

TG123 said:


> i sent kay a private message asking her to marry me, i told her if she said yes benefits of marriage to me would included an iphone4s with a paid 12 month contract, free bottles of WKD blue whenever she wanted and a water damaged dvd boxset of friends that i've had in my garage for 3 years, she said no and reported me :crying:


bhahahaaaaaaaaaa

is she crazy to decline that offer!? who does she think she is! lol


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> I want to bang kay :whistling:


tutut tony


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

TG123 said:


> i sent kay a private message asking her to marry me, i told her if she said yes benefits of marriage to me would included an iphone4s with a paid 12 month contract, free bottles of WKD blue whenever she wanted and a water damaged dvd boxset of friends that i've had in my garage for 3 years, she said no and reported me :crying:


Fcuk me, she asked me for a Rolex, lol


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

I've signed up to this purely out of curiosity. Looks like I live near a few desparate housewives I never knew about.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Guys I can't get private messages u divs lol. Plus I'm just a 7 out of 10 find someone else while i go and top myself haha


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Guys I can't get private messages u divs lol. Plus I'm just a 7 out of 10 find someone else while i go and top myself haha


I can private message you and you're always a 10 to me, sh1t, I'm turning into Scoobs, lol


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Guys I can't get private messages u divs lol. Plus I'm just a 7 out of 10 find someone else while i go and top myself haha


That's a bit generous, more like 5.5 :whistling:

I joke


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

yannyboy said:


> I can private message you and you're always a 10 to me, sh1t, I'm turning into Scoobs, lol


At least scoobs said it as a joke. ya sad cnut lol.. and Kay who said you were 7 out of 10 lol..


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> wondering how long it will take for this to turn into a I want to bang kay thread:whistling:


what do you mean "how long"?

is there any doubt as to what the past 3 POF threads have been about :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Yanny shhh it's a secret duhhh

Anyway anyone that doesn't give me at least a 9 is instantly a 1. Your choice lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> At least scoobs said it as a joke. ya sad cnut lol.. and Kay *who said you were 7 out of 10* lol..


Definitely not me, pmsl


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> At least scoobs said it as a joke. ya sad cnut lol.. and Kay who said you were 7 out of 10 lol..


It's on your journal lol I gave him a 2 for it lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

TG123 said:


> i sent kay a private message asking her to marry me, i told her if she said yes benefits of marriage to me would included an iphone4s with a paid 12 month contract, free bottles of WKD blue whenever she wanted and a water damaged dvd boxset of friends that i've had in my garage for 3 years, she said no and reported me :crying:


If u knew me at all TG you would know I don't drink and already have an iPhone and probably binned a load of friends boxsets 8yrs ago... Your offer just wasn't good enough lol


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Are we all meeting up for sex or what?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Bashy said:


> Are we all meeting up for sex or what?


cant be on a school night, my mum won't let me out


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

barsnack said:


> cant be on a school night, my mum won't let me out


Bring her along


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Friday I say 7.30 my place be there or be square


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> If u knew me at all TG you would know I don't drink and already have an iPhone and probably binned a load of friends boxsets 8yrs ago... Your offer just wasn't good enough lol


alright then a blackberry curve 9320 and a pirate dvd of sex in the city 2 that i bought off a chinese bloke in the betting shop 2 years ago which actually turned out to be transformers 2, final offer


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

TG123 said:


> alright then a blackberry curve 9320 and a pirate dvd of sex in the city 2 that i bought off a chinese bloke in the betting shop 2 years ago which actually turned out to be transformers 2, final offer


No sorry TG. Fleg offered me walk in wardrobes before, being a girl and having a **** load of clothes this is the best offer so far


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Where is Fleg anyway?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Where is Fleg anyway?


hes just making the bed


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> hes just making the bed


I just spat my coffee out reading that Kay, pmsl


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Bashy said:


> Bring her along


shes riddled so cant


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Friday I say 7.30 my place be there or be square


since your welsh, not sure how 4 or 5 guys will fit into a caravan


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

barsnack said:


> since your welsh, not sure how 4 or 5 guys will fit into a caravan


pmsl


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

barsnack said:


> since your welsh, not sure how 4 or 5 guys will fit into a caravan


Who said anything about 4 or 5, I was think 10 or 12!! I have a big bed for these occasions  and I'm English but live in Wales lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Who said anything about 4 or 5, I was think 10 or 12!! I have a big bed for these occasions  and I'm English but live in Wales lol


erm i have to bail, i dont like confined spaces.....are you trying to break the record for amount of posts in a month


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Friday I say 7.30 my place be there or be square


I'd rather be square than cross the border or the channel to wales... wrong'uns


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Who said anything about 4 or 5, I was think 10 or 12!! I have a big bed for these occasions  and I'm English but live in Wales lol


We talking inches yeah?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Really?

This thread should be turned into a film.

A shit film at that!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Dixie has a point I'm shutting up.. Unless he wants to come haha.

Anyway where is Lovelylady tonight with Pof stories?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

C'mon Kay, you said last week you would join me in making a porn film, pmsl


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> Where is Fleg anyway?


I'm just reading mate lol been looking at property all night.

Maybe I should try this pof thing.

When I search my area there's some right creatures! Puts me off a little.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fleg said:


> I'm just reading mate lol been looking at property all night.
> 
> Maybe I should try this pof thing.
> 
> When I search my area there's some right creatures! Puts me off a little.


You can't now, Kay wants you and your wardrobes, lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Dixie has a point I'm shutting up.. Unless he wants to come haha.
> 
> Anyway where is Lovelylady tonight with Pof stories?


kay been mad busy working these are big business weeks everyone wanting to luk good for the 12th forthnight

on pof im chattin lovely lad - seems nice bit of potential so will keep you posted when i get a coffee arranged


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> No sorry TG. Fleg offered me walk in wardrobes before, being a girl and having a **** load of clothes this is the best offer so far


alright well if the wardrobe deal falls through know that as a fallback you've got a romantic night of drinking WKD and watching transformers 2 at my gaff waiting

PS - I'm a bit short of cash at the moment so you'll have to bring your own WKD and if you could pick me up a few cans of stella while you're there that'd be great

PPS - I haven't actually got a copy of transformers 2 either that was an elaborate lie in order to win favour with you so on your way down can you nip into WH Smiths and pick up a copy

PPPS - I sold my DVD player in cash converters so if you could bring your DVD player with you that'd be really helpful too

apart from all that we're good to go for a romantic night in


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

as long as you have a c0ck and show some interest - she's down for it yo


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

jake87 said:


> as long as you have a c0ck and show some interest - she's down for it yo


Definately jake. Who wouldn't be. Just remember 'she' has a name my little honey monster xxxxxx


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i will tell you whats way worse that a few girls flirting on ukm btw - its the fuking drivel some so called men message them about other guys on the forum (that they dont een know) as transparent put downs to try to show themselves as better catches FLMFAO - you know who you fuking are


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

TG123 said:


> alright well if the wardrobe deal falls through know that as a fallback you've got a romantic night of drinking WKD and watching transformers 2 at my gaff waiting
> 
> PS - I'm a bit short of cash at the moment so you'll have to bring your own WKD and if you could pick me up a few cans of stella while you're there that'd be great
> 
> ...


Are you sure il be coming to your house and you aren't the guy living in the cardboard box in town? If so il bring you some newspaper too to stuff down your jacket x nawwwww xxx


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Uriel said:


> i do know more - touch their cocks and they are putty in you hand lol





TG123 said:


> alright well if the wardrobe deal falls through know that as a fallback you've got a romantic night of drinking WKD and watching transformers 2 at my gaff waiting
> 
> PS - I'm a bit short of cash at the moment so you'll have to bring your own WKD and if you could pick me up a few cans of stella while you're there that'd be great
> 
> ...


Have you paid the electric bill or shall she sort that too


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Uriel said:


> i will tell you whats way worse that a few girls flirting on ukm btw - its the fuking drivel some so called men message them about other guys on the forum (that they dont een know) as transparent put downs to try to show themselves as better catches FLMFAO - you know who you fuking are


Are u trying to say I'm a flirt uncle uriel?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> Are u trying to say I'm a flirt uncle uriel?


no kay you are not "a" flirt...............like me - you are "The" flirt and long may you carry the fuk on with it - its brilliant - reactions it has caused - i'm learning so much more when i though i knew a thing or two about my fellow man x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok then I will.

Anyone else gets the **** I'm young and naive, uriel told me to do it, blame him


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

jake87 said:


> as long as you have a c0ck and show some interest - she's down for it yo


Jake are u there?xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Have you paid the electric bill or shall she sort that too


no of couse not, i'm a gentleman!

what kind of a host would that make me?

although if she turns up on a particularly chilly night and i have to put the heating on i will be asking for her share of what we used before she leaves, that's only fair


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Uriel said:


> i will tell you whats way worse that a few girls flirting on ukm btw - its the fuking drivel some so called men message them about other guys on the forum (that they dont een know) as transparent put downs to try to show themselves as better catches FLMFAO - you know who you fuking are


stfu that doesnt happen does it :laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok then I will.
> 
> Anyone else gets the **** I'm young and naive, uriel told me to do it, blame him


if you are you and naive then i'm goody fuking 6 shoes pmsl


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

TG123 said:


> no of couse not, i'm a gentleman!
> 
> what kind of a host would that make me?
> 
> although if she turns up on a particularly chilly night and i have to put the heating on i will be asking for her share of what we used before she leaves, that's only fair


I'm sure you can warm me up in other ways  as jake has pointed out. Again.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

TG123 said:


> no of couse not, i'm a gentleman!
> 
> what kind of a host would that make me?
> 
> although if she turns up on a particularly chilly night and i have to put the heating on i will be asking for her share of what we used before she leaves, that's only fair


you are 100% scottish


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jake87 said:


> stfu that doesnt happen does it :laugh:


its funnier when you hear about it - the same guys from multiple females - these cnuts must think they live in a bubble but uncle uriel has furum ears in every corner of ukm lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Uriel said:


> if you are you and naive then i'm goody fuking 6 shoes pmsl


Make sure to pick up all them shoes later and put them in the box I don't want them left on the floor, worst thing in the world falling over in the dark naked


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

jake87 said:


> you are 100% scottish


And what are u jake?


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Are you sure il be coming to your house and you aren't the guy living in the cardboard box in town? If so il bring you some newspaper too to stuff down your jacket x nawwwww xxx


I am actually but you can't say i live in a "cardbord box" anymore because the local council ruled that the term was offensive to homeless people so now you have to call it a "mobile box based temporary housing facility"

If you call it a cardboard box again i could sue you, and i would, because i need the money, to buy a bigger box.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Uriel said:


> its funnier when you hear about it - the same guys from multiple females - these cnuts must think they live in a bubble but uncle uriel has furum ears in every corner of ukm lol


im messaging flinty and telling him im a better long term prospect than you etc etc

p.s queenie, its on the list of things to do


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

im 200% scottish - twice the jock than any of u cnuts lol xx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

jake87 said:


> im messaging flinty and telling him im a better long term prospect than you etc etc
> 
> p.s queenie, its on the list of things to do


haaaaaaaaaa.... waiting  xx


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> haaaaaaaaaa.... waiting  xx


the big yellow bear on his way to you lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jake87 said:


> im messaging flinty and telling him im a better long term prospect than you etc etc
> 
> p.s queenie, its on the list of things to do


jake - like all brilliant humour that is FAF cause its true and u got repped


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

jake87 said:


> you are 100% scottish


i liked you mate until you said that :nono:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> the big yellow bear on his way to you lol


i like my monsters big and yellow so it s a win win 

good luck with the latest pof guy - i did read your post in amongst the sh!te xx


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

TG123 said:


> i liked you mate until you said that :nono:


sorry mate but when you suggested divvying up the electric costs for the evening with a date you could only be north of hadrians wall


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> i like my monters big and yellow so it s a win win
> 
> god luck with the latest pof guy - i did read your post in amongst the shi!te xx


thanks chick - yeh this is defo my year...

saying that did get this message from an ugly little geek this evening

"**** u ****y"

thats it lol not sure what he trying to convey


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

so which lady wants to rewrite my profile?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ur a funny bunch of fukers. Apart from Lovelylady, she is lovely 

Who's jibing at me tonight then I'm waiting??!!!

But before you do ask yourself first if you have ever messaged someone for sex on here, had sex with someone on here, or had it off with everyone u can in the forum. Or even licking someones ass as much as u can because u want to give them 1.

Tough times!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> thanks chick - yeh this is defo my year...
> 
> saying that did get this message from an ugly little geek this evening
> 
> ...


hmm...

miss u muchly?

kiss u fully?

help u diggy?

the possibilities are endless.... he needs to give us more clues xx


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ur a funny bunch of fukers. Apart from Lovelylady, she is lovely
> 
> Who's jibing at me tonight then I'm waiting??!!!
> 
> ...


thanks chick! and ahhh no defo i not done any of this and no intentions - i have been messaged about some activities of others around here but to be honest i prefer open forum conversations


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ur a funny bunch of fukers. Apart from Lovelylady, she is lovely
> 
> Who's jibing at me tonight then I'm waiting??!!!
> 
> ...


now i call that sh1t - nail on head


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> hmm...
> 
> miss u muchly?
> 
> ...


lol gud guessing ther - he said f u c k you p i s s y


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

the games people play hardee ha ha fuking ha


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> lol gud guessing ther - he said f u c k you p i s s y


potty mouth - chill out - you aint playing dirty scrabble now pmsl


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> lol gud guessing ther - he said f u c k you p i s s y


hahahhaha dammit i was so wrong!

still a bit of a bizarre thing to say though?? i assume u wont take him up on his offer? xx


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Uriel said:


> potty mouth - chill out - you aint playing dirty scrabble now pmsl


lol but what does p i s s y mean? is there somethin i missin


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Who's jibing at me tonight then I'm waiting??!!!
> 
> But before you do ask yourself first if you have ever messaged someone for sex on here, had sex with someone on here, or had it off with everyone u can in the forum. Or even licking someones ass as much as u can because u want to give them 1.


i can say unequivically i have never done any of the above, however i'll decline the invitation to have a jibe at you tonight, firstly because it's p1ssing down and my box is leaking and secondly after our little spat the other day i had an angry [email protected] over the offending pic and decided that all was forgiven

i'm such a romantic


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> hahahhaha dammit i was so wrong!
> 
> still a bit of a bizarre thing to say though?? i assume u wont take him up on his offer? xx


lol and queenie you shud have seen the state of the wee geek

like to come out wiv a mouthful like that

ha ha hilarious - some people got so much hatin in them


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> lol but what does p i s s y mean?* is there somethin i missin*


is it your clit?

its a wee peanut thing between the hole and the naval.....have a wee look hen xx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> lol but what does p i s s y mean? is there somethin i missin


um... hes either saying u smell like it... or he has mispelled it? xx


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Uriel said:


> is it your clit?
> 
> its a wee peanut thing between the hole and the naval.....have a wee look hen xx


ooo and there was me thinkin you was the only wee nut around here lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> um... hes either saying u smell like it... or he has mispelled it? xx


i shower twice a day? body lotion and perfume head to toe no defo not that

anyhows lets not waste breath on it anymores lol

queenie is u on pof? whats your dating status?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

LL wasn't at u you are too lovely 

And TG now I know where u live it wasn't aimed at u either, I would get angry sometimes too. Now you can be my friend if u like? I can help keep you warm in your portable council box thingy yeh?

It was just a post really before anyone did think about jibing or starting to make them think twice.

PS I <3 jake


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> i shower twice a day? body lotion and perfume head to toe no defo not that
> 
> anyhows lets not waste breath on it anymores lol
> 
> queenie is u on pof? whats your dating status?


i took a week or so off - gets me down the standard of men on there  it's a strange one - sometimes i think that internet dating is the way to go and its brilliant - but then i kinda like to see men's manerisms and things like that - so meeting in person, you know, out or through friends or whatever, then seems a good idea. the man that takes me and my boys on, will be someone awfully special, i dont care where i meet him - but im prepared to wait for the right one  xx


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I'm officially off pof


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> i took a week or so off - gets me down the standard of men on there  it's a strange one - sometimes i think that internet dating is the way to go and its brilliant - but then i kinda like to see men's manerisms and things like that - so meeting in person, you know, out or through friends or whatever, then seems a good idea. the man that takes me and my boys on, will be someone awfully special, i dont care where i meet him - but im prepared to wait for the right one  xx


o i see you have kids? well i can imagine anyone who has kids has to be extremely careful about who they bring into thier life and setting a positive role model for how you behave and conduct yourself

i get what you mean i have a lovely wee life, be nice to have a gud man to add to it but wudnt want to waste time or effort on an unsuitable


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Breda has left the building


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Breda said:


> I'm officially off pof


woweee - did it go well with that wee chick then breda? thats brilliant


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> i took a week or so off - gets me down the standard of men on there  it's a strange one - sometimes i think that internet dating is the way to go and its brilliant - but then i kinda like to see men's manerisms and things like that - so meeting in person, you know, out or through friends or whatever, then seems a good idea. the man that takes me and my boys on, will be someone awfully special, i dont care where i meet him - but im prepared to wait for the right one  xx


If i was able to procure seperate boxes for your young lads would i be in with a chance?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> I'm officially off pof


Please tell me POF's spokesman ain't catchin feelings already? All downhill from ere bredrin


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> o i see you have kids? well i can imagine anyone who has kids has to be extremely careful about who they bring into thier life and setting a positive role model for how you behave and conduct yourself
> 
> i get what you mean i have a lovely wee life, be nice to have a gud man to add to it but wudnt want to waste time or effort on an unsuitable


Exactly - I've always said I'd never be one of these mums that has a new bloke in her life every month, and I haven't been despite what others may think  my boys deserve the best - they get that with me, but it's me that needs someone to kinda rely on and enjoy adult stuff with, not sex (well ok sex!) but a conversation too lol.

Not all men accept women with kids, which I absolutely respect, I went through a stage of wishing men would look past the kids and see me, but I was younger and I know it's not like that now.

A man should enhance your lovelee wee life  xx


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Breda said:


> I'm officially off pof


Last I checked you were needed on my journal


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Breda said:


> I'm officially off pof


Wtf did your wife catch u?? Xx


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

sounds like breda just tasted aggressive tranny cock


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Loveleelady:3285118 said:


> woweee - did it go well with that wee chick then breda? thats brilliant


Yea LL sh!ts goin really well atm and the worst thing is I haven't even slept with her yet :confused1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> Yea LL sh!ts goin really well atm and the worst thing is I haven't even slept with her yet :confused1:


u fuking actual ****


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Uriel said:


> u fuking actual ****


Uriel you'd be a right soppy git if u met 'the one' lol x


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Breda said:


> Yea LL sh!ts goin really well atm and the worst thing is I haven't even slept with her yet :confused1:


the one girl i was bang into when i was younger i didn't sleep with, was gutted like someone stabbed me in the stomach when she broke it off, which was weird because i didn't realise how into her i was until she said she thinks we should end it


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah but i'd want to be conkers deep in her first - she might have a smelly fanny FFS or an @rsehole like a shot gun wound from 10 up encounters lol


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Uriel said:


> yeah but i'd want to be cocnkers deep in her - she might have a smelly fanny FFS lol


You couldn't pull a bird that had decent personal hygiene you cnut


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

luther1 said:


> You couldn't pull a bird that had decent personal hygiene you cnut


you couldnt pull a bird without your rohypnol you cnut faced micropenised dancer bodied cnut lol xx


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> And TG now I know where u live it wasn't aimed at u either, I would get angry sometimes too. Now you can be my friend if u like? I can help keep you warm in your portable council box thingy yeh?


i accept your invitation to be friends and to keep me warm in my box

PS - i don't actually have a box i was just trying to impress you, i sleep on the park bench so if you could bring a box with you with you i'd really apprieciate it


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Once Breda fcuks her,that relationship will be down the pan


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Uriel said:


> yeah but i'd want to be conkers deep in her first - she might have a smelly fanny FFS or an @rsehole like a shot gun wound from 10 up encounters lol


yeah i reconcile the whole thing in my head daily by convincing myself that she probably stunk anyway :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

TG123 said:


> i accept your invitation to be friends and to keep me warm in my box
> 
> PS - i don't actually have a box i was just trying to impress you, i sleep on the park bench so if you could bring a box with you with you i'd really apprieciate it


Ahh nooo! Why didn't u say earlier I would of brung u a box! I have some gooduns left that done me back in the day. Hey I would of even brung my dog, u could of borrowed her to make people feel even more sorry for you and throw more money in the pot... Actually maybe I should rent my dog out to homeless people and take a cut, I think I should take it to dragons den, what do u think?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

What's personal hygiene?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel:3285163 said:


> u fuking actual ****


Fcuk off you cnut she's just shy and scared of my length


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> What's personal hygiene?


run a bar of soap round your dangle berries twice a year like me u dirty bitch pmsl


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> What's personal hygiene?


Something you should do to your fishy minge,minty pits and dog breath. Oh,and 5hitty bum


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> Fcuk off you cnut she's just shy and scared of my length


why - did a brown maggot attack her?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1:3285198 said:


> Once Breda fcuks her,that relationship will be down the pan


If I can stand holdin a conversation with her the mornin after she's a keeper


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Something you should do to your fishy minge,minty pits and dog breath. Oh,and 5hitty bum


Even for me I was quite disgusted at that comment, I am a girl afterall lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel:3285225 said:


> why - did a brown maggot attack her?


Not unless you tried to slew her with your unwashed chopper


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> If I can stand holdin a conversation with her the mornin after she's a keeper


you lame cnut - you fell for the oldest trick in the book.....she's probably got a cnut like santas sack but better game than u - are u pn pct?


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

1.7k posts in a month is some going.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

breda - i cant go on mate - I'm at it - i hope she's all your dreams bro and i mean it - you are a good man and a top fella....she's a lucky sister x


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ahh nooo! Why didn't u say earlier I would of brung u a box! I have some gooduns left that done me back in the day. Hey I would of even brung my dog, u could of borrowed her to make people feel even more sorry for you and throw more money in the pot... Actually maybe I should rent my dog out to homeless people and take a cut, I think I should take it to dragons den, what do u think?


if i was peter jones i'd have a few questions tbh

1) what happends if the tramp gets hungry and eats the dog?

2) what happends if the dog gets hungry and eats the tramp?

3) what if the dog complains that the tramp is too smelly and he wants to move to a better tramp?

4) what if the dog becomes addicted to the tramps drug of choice, do they have rehab for dogs?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel:3285257 said:


> you lame cnut - you fell for the oldest trick in the book.....she's probably got a cnut like santas sack but better game than u - are u pn pct?


That suits me fine man I can't be forcing the meat in tight cnuts anymore... The slacker the better... Helps me last longer too

What the fcuk is pct?? Been running 200mg for a while mate got my ass a job again so bring on the blast


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel:3285261 said:


> breda - i cant go on mate - I'm at it - i hope she's all your dreams bro and i mean it - you are a good man and a top fella....she's a lucky sister x


Fcuk off you soppy cnut but thanks man she's a nice girl and tbh I'm the lucky 1 x Black hair


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

this thread is what would happen if a Mills and Boon book went viral


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Awww breda! When's the wedding? Can I come


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

Can i have her friend?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Breda said:


> Fcuk off you soppy cnut but thanks man she's a nice girl and tbh I'm the lucky 1 x Black hair


niiiicccccceeeed...can i have the one on the left, please pretty please, ill pay for the travel lodge


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kaywoodham:3285341 said:


> Awww breda! When's the wedding? Can I come


Not marryin her unless she wins the lottery and you can come if you bring me a good gift


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Countryboy:3285342 said:


> Can i have her friend?





barsnack:3285343 said:


> niiiicccccceeeed...can i have the one on the left, please pretty please, ill pay for the travel lodge


3 of my boys have already called 1st on her... The only solution is for me to send pics of the 5 of you and let her chose

Pm me but snack you're the only one coming with added benefits


----------

